# Land Raider Spartan!



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Go-go Magic ForgeWorld!!!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPARTAN_ASSAULT_TANK.html










apparently the transport capacity is *TWENTY FIVE!!!*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

infernalcaretaker said:


> Go-go Magic ForgeWorld!!!


oh globbits, that's me skint again


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you say Las-Cannon? I mean damn thing thing looks like it has enough transport room for 10 terminators and enough fire power to make a titan cry.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like how they got the Minotaurs in there somehow 

"Many Space Marine Chapters maintain these huge war machines as part of their arsenal and deploy them into the most hellish and destructive warzones and battlefields, where even the mighty Land Raider would be torn asunder. Their greater transport capacity also finds particular favour amongst those Chapters *who possess many suits of Terminator armour such as the Minotaurs.*"


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a big tank!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I still have the WD instructions to make one of those out of an original Land Raider.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

What an awesome looking tank!

You know its these sorts of vehicals that make me wish my son would get into this game so I could play games all the time, instead of every few weeks.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a beaty but i dont know if i like it... or pay almost a hundred quid on it


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

4 Twin Linked lascannons! :shok:

It most of the benefits of the Terminus Ultra combined with the Transport capacity of the Crusader, possibly more. Not a Tank to be taken lightly!

Alice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> 4 Twin Linked lascannons! :shok:


The description says 2 quad linked lascannons, but I don't know if that is different to 4 twin linked lascannons.

I love the old school look as well.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep that reminds of a power ranger vehicle. The old blue triceratops in the original (Nostalga!) 

I don't like how the beak really protrudes and the lascannon sponsons look really flimsy 

Not for me I'm afraid


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> The description says 2 quad linked lascannons, but I don't know if that is different to 4 twin linked lascannons.
> 
> I love the old school look as well.




Quad Linked - Twin Linked - Its all the same. Unless it has a special rule (possibly along the lines of the Rapier) it will be 4 Twin Linked for the purposes of the game 

Aye, the old School look is still appealing even today. I may even prefer it over the current model.

Alice

Edit: Possibly a combination of both? Each Sponson can fire either a Laser Destroyer shot as the Rapier does or two Twin Linked Shots.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

50p say's 'ceramite hull'
Every man and his robot dog get this nowadays...
I prefer the stormeagle, so I'm immune to FW temptation this time... 
but 4 TL lascannons... it'll be good - but they'll just make something with 6 next time:biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think I still have the WD instructions to make one of those out of an original Land Raider.


me too, also have the one which has the templates for the baneblade and the forerunner to the vindicator, it was basically a rhino with a bic biro barrel sticking out the front, i think they called it a tank destroyer.
It was modeling articles like those that kinda made me an adict, the one or two issues where someone made a nurgle war alter from the wings of the emperor dragon and milliput was amazing, they really knew how to model back then,scratch built limo's for genestealer cults, warhammer hovel out of card and balsa wood and polyfilla, razor wire, alien terrain from pingpong balls and cocktail sticks. 

anyway yes it looks great, its nice to see it back, i honestly dont know why GW never looked at a plastic version of this when they were doing appoc,but either way its nice to see the LR's big brother making a comeback on the eve of 6th.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> 50p say's 'ceramite hull'
> Every man and his robot dog get this nowadays...
> I prefer the stormeagle, so I'm immune to FW temptation this time...
> but 4 TL lascannons... it'll be good - but they'll just make something with 6 next time:biggrin:


Or a Gatling Lascannon with 8 barrels.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Zion said:


> Or a Gatling Lascannon with 8 barrels.


With re-rolls against vehicles with ceramite plating :biggrin:...Honestly, so many vehicles have that rule, that the first thing that comes out which can ignore it will be the most popular gun ever...


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy one and pack it full of bloodclaws. Surprise, foaming loonies!!:laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bah, that thing's awesome... shame it's $125-ish... Although considering a Land Raider is up to $75, maybe that's not such a big deal anymore...


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> With re-rolls against vehicles with ceramite plating :biggrin:...Honestly, so many vehicles have that rule, that the first thing that comes out which can ignore it will be the most popular gun ever...



There are only 2 vehicles with Ceramite Plating. And one is AV 12, the other AV 11. So, Lascannons, Rail Cannons, Lances and the like make short work of them. And Melta weapons still work, expecially against the AV 11. It just becomes similar to an AP 1 missile against it. If you want to be scared/annoyed by something, how about the fact that most things will now need 6s to hit the "fliers." I guess my Razorwings will be seeing more play now. And with Flickerfields, I don't have to jink and loose shooting the next turn.


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

I just love the potential of that thing. I can't wait to see how some painters are going to kit that sucker out for their individual armies.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the forerunner to the vindicator, it was basically a rhino with a bic biro barrel sticking out the front, i think they called it a tank destroyer.
> .


it was the sabre - it was meant to be a massive autocannon, Da vinci on tempus fugitives makes a current day model

*love the spartan!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Want.... want.....want.....WANT.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Llamafish said:


> it was the sabre - it was meant to be a massive autocannon, Da vinci on tempus fugitives makes a current day model
> 
> *love the spartan!!



Aye, SABRE TANK HUNTER










Ugly looking thing. Though thats probably the paint job.

Alice


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

it was the 80's... the first spartan was ugly, but i still loved it


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

come on, almost three pages and it hasn't been said...

spartans what is your profession!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks bloody good in the flesh, I have to admit; might even treat meself to one (and Nurgle it up, ofc) as a late birthday present.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Pandora said:


> There are only 2 vehicles with Ceramite Plating. And one is AV 12, the other AV 11. So, Lascannons, Rail Cannons, Lances and the like make short work of them. And Melta weapons still work, expecially against the AV 11. It just becomes similar to an AP 1 missile against it. If you want to be scared/annoyed by something, how about the fact that most things will now need 6s to hit the "fliers." I guess my Razorwings will be seeing more play now. And with Flickerfields, I don't have to jink and loose shooting the next turn.


Interesting thoughts on the Razorwing. I like that.

The Spartan could be cool. It has a truly massive transport capacity according to GW's website. But it looks a little weird.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It should of been called the Mastodon, I still wanted to know what one looks like since it's appearence in _The Primarchs_ which states its a large carrier than the rhino.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Llamafish said:


> it was the 80's... the first spartan was ugly, but i still loved it


Now THAT is pretty. Though the Autocannon barrel looks like Dr Who's Sonic Screwdriver was stuck in the hole 

I wouldn't call the original Spartan ugly, I would call it Marmite. And i love Marmite 

Alice


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Now THAT is pretty. Though the Autocannon barrel looks like Dr Who's Sonic Screwdriver was stuck in the hole
> 
> I wouldn't call the original Spartan ugly, I would call it Marmite. And i love Marmite
> 
> Alice



it a neutron blaster or something.... it is nice kit, if anyone is interested
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Plastik-Krak?_trksid=p4340.l2568


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Llamafish said:


> it a neutron blaster or something.... it is nice kit, if anyone is interested
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Plastik-Krak?_trksid=p4340.l2568


Neutron Laser Projector? Thats a Valdor weapon! Too big to put on a Rhino chassis.

An excellent model nevertheless :

Alice


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ehhh....

i guess im in the minority since it looks rather "bland" to me...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Pandora said:


> There are only 2 vehicles with Ceramite Plating. And one is AV 12, the other AV 11. So, Lascannons, Rail Cannons, Lances and the like make short work of them. And Melta weapons still work, expecially against the AV 11. It just becomes similar to an AP 1 missile against it. If you want to be scared/annoyed by something, how about the fact that most things will now need 6s to hit the "fliers." I guess my Razorwings will be seeing more play now. And with Flickerfields, I don't have to jink and loose shooting the next turn.


I can think of at least four:wink: one of them is an av14 landraider... fw are getting carried away. If I was going to annoyed it would be about the lack of flyers for my craftworld eldar... :biggrin:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> me too, also have the one which has the templates for the baneblade and the forerunner to the vindicator, it was basically a rhino with a bic biro barrel sticking out the front, i think they called it a tank destroyer.
> It was modeling articles like those that kinda made me an adict, the one or two issues where someone made a nurgle war alter from the wings of the emperor dragon and milliput was amazing, they really knew how to model back then,scratch built limo's for genestealer cults, warhammer hovel out of card and balsa wood and polyfilla, razor wire, alien terrain from pingpong balls and cocktail sticks.
> 
> anyway yes it looks great, its nice to see it back, i honestly dont know why GW never looked at a plastic version of this when they were doing appoc,but either way its nice to see the LR's big brother making a comeback on the eve of 6th.


I definitely agree with you, bitsandkits.
Is the nurgle war altar the one with skeletal wings pulled by 4 skeletal horses (was in Lost and the Damned)? I adored that model + image from the first time I saw it.

I remember those WD articles and the Spartan (wasn't there another LR version as well?), but couldn't remember what it looked like.
I have no chance to afford FW stuff, so will be making my own. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Templars would love this: 10 Initiates, 10 Neophytes, a Reclusiarch, the Emperor's Champion and a Marshall. :shok:

Or obviously a terminator deathstar, but that's boring.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the heavy bolter bunker, love the old school tracks... hate the 'lets just shove more guns on it' approach. If they wanted to give it huge impact then switch the TLLC over to TL-multimeltas... but quad lascannons is just silly, the books already say it takes the engines of a standard land raider a good while to charge up to fire its lascannons...


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Good thing it costs an arm and a leg. I heard about this thing at my local store today when I bought the WD today. He said that it would be the end of mech lists. My IG dont like that idea. I hope it costs more points then a Titan so I wont have to see one.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> I can think of at least four:wink: one of them is an av14 landraider... fw are getting carried away. If I was going to annoyed it would be about the lack of flyers for my craftworld eldar... :biggrin:



I was going for models released by GW. I'm not into the whole FW scene. Though I was extremely tempted by the Tantalus for a while.

You'll get one I'm sure but armies not starting with fliers will be hurting. The rules you can see in GWs video show they can be quite tough to get rid of. Always starting in reserve will be a pain though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Depending on the rules for this thing of beauty I'm getting one, can'y wait to see what spartan variants that will surely be released!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

25 passengers!!! hmm does this mean more than 1 squad is allowed in there?
If so, that should pack enough assault marines & a chaplain to bitch slap an objective. 
Wonder if you could swap the LC at some point for HF or AC. Now that would be very anti troop or Nid hunter


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

the_barwn said:


> 25 passengers!!! hmm does this mean more than 1 squad is allowed in there? No, if 6th ed is the same as 5th on this matter. Only 1 unit is allowed inside a transport at any one time, excluding Independent Characters.
> If so, that should pack enough assault marines & a chaplain to bitch slap an objective. Why only assault marines? :wink:
> Wonder if you could swap the LC at some point for HF or AC. Now that would be very anti troop or Nid hunter
> Somehow I doubt that, though it would be nice.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Man thats one big *ugly* bullseye!

4x TL-LC... thats just mad.....

The moment your enemy see's you deploy that on the table, he will throw everything he has at it.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

DAMN, I need to sell a kidney...again...T.T


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> 4 Twin Linked lascannons! :shok:
> 
> It most of the benefits of the Terminus Ultra combined with the Transport capacity of the Crusader, possibly more. Not a Tank to be taken lightly!
> 
> Alice


but with 4 hull points a few necron warriors can still kill it before it does anything.......:angry:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Horacus said:


> DAMN, I need to sell a kidney...again...T.T


wHEYQxnXLxU


----------

